# NO HEAT! NO NONE!



## ryan1212 (Nov 26, 2004)

*NO HEAT! NO NONE! HELP PLEASE!*

1993 NISSAN ALTIMA GXE NO HEAT, Does not over heat car, temp stays on cold. Radiator fan does not come on.


----------



## brewmeister (Aug 27, 2004)

same problem I have.

First you could try to replace the thermostat and have the heater core checked and flushed. A cooling system flush may also help.

Although I tried the above and none of this works for me.
I do get some heat but none on very cold days. (when I need it the most)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It definitely sounds like the thermostat is stuck open. Replace that and you should be fine.

Troy


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

*Same problem, didn't want to start new thread.*

I have replaced the thermostat, my heater control valve is open, my heater core is not blocked and I still don't have heat. This has to be something inside the dash, because I have heat all the way to the firewall. Any suggestions? I tore out the dash last night but didn't have a chance to tear into the enclosed area. Another note, my heater core is not leaking so I don't think it has gone bad. THANKS!


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

*BUELLER, BUELLER, BUELLER?*

Anyone read these forums?  Help me it's cold outside! 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try to locate the air mix motor while under the dash by looking up into the top of the dash next to the blower motor. It has a white arm on it and while changing the temp control watch to see if it moves. If nothing changes check the connection to the motor. If it does move the door may be broken which would require the removal of the box.

Troy


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

I am going to remove the box this weekend and try to get this heat working. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you look at the air mix motor operation? Before pulling the box, look at the water valve under the hood. It is located on the top hose going into the heater core. Slide the temp control and look at it in either position. Also with engine warmed up feel the bottom hose coming out of the heater core, the temp of that will also give you a clue whether the valve is opening as well.

Troy


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, my hot water control valve is wide open. I didn't pull the box but I did replace the motors that open the gates inside the box. I am going to test it in the morning. 

I had hot hoses in and out of the heater core, so I know I had heat all they way into the dash. I just need to figure out how to get it to blow out of the vents.


----------



## rickey_mortis (Aug 28, 2004)

*Doh!*

That didn't work. Can anyone give me any tips to look for, since I don't really want to take the heater box out of the car?

I won't have a good manual until this weekend, I am getting the cds then. Any relays or something that I need to look for or do I really have to remove the rest of the dash?.....


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The air mix motor is on the bottom of the heater unit, which is in the center of the dash, (I mistakenly told you by the blower motor). The air mix motor moves the air mix door which is controling the air being directed from the intake unit (containing the blower) and the cooling unit (containg the A/C evaporator) so that the air either bypasses the heater core or passes thru it. 
First, the air mix door motor needs to be checked and adjusted. With the ignition on, move the temp control back and forth between hot and cold and listen or feel for the motor operation. Pull the motor out to inspect it and observe its operation while out by moving the temp control from full hot to full cold. With the temp control in the full cold positon disconnect the motor.
The adjustment is as follows; 
1. Move the air mix link by hand and hold the air mix door in the full cold position (toward the firewall). 
2. Install the air mix motor on the heater unit and connect the subharness. 
3. Turn the ignition switch on. 
4. Slide the temperature control lever to full cold. 
5. Attach the air mix motor door rod to the air mix motor door rod link holder.
6. Check that the air mix door and water cock operate properly when the temperature control lever is slid to full hot and full cold.

That is directly from the service manual so if the motor doesn't operate we will need to troubleshoot that but this should get you a little farther.

Troy


----------



## ScoDog (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark but can you controll where you air comes out from i.e. dash vents, floor, defrost. If not check the air conditioning fuse in the fuse block, this was my issue that fuse controlls the valve and motors if it blown you have not control over temp.


----------

